# My Ginger - RIP



## DeepSeaGoddess (Feb 2, 2010)

Ginger was my first bunny, touched my heart. Here is her story.

October, 2008, I woke up and came downstairs to work....back then I was working from my kitchen table at home. I always opened the bay window blinds so I could watch the birds at the feeders while I worked. Low and behold, this day, there sat the beautiful orange and white bunny under the bird feeders eating the bird food. Immediately shocked, I took pictures of her with my phone. I knew, she was not a wild bunny. First thing I did was start questioning people in my neighborhood about her. From one neighbor I found out that another deadbeat loser in my neighborhood had turned two bunnies lose...one was Ginger. The other, I never saw nor met but,my neighbor's wife said her husband caught it and let lose in the park....argh. He said he could never catch Ginger....she was too smart!

Anyway, she kept showing up, every morning. I contacted a rabbit rescue lady, Karen, who said she couldn't take her in at the moment but, I probably should try to get her inside. Long story short, I began feeding her daily. The highlight of my mornings back then was waking up, coming downstairs to see her laying under my pear tree waiting for me to come out and feed her. 

I got to the point where I could hand feed her and touch her gently but she would hop away if I tried to approach her too quickly. Finally, my boyfriend and I decided to turn one of our bedrooms into a bunny room and catch her. One Saturday morning, armed with a plan, we caught her. Immediately brought her upstairs to the bedroom which eventually became her home. After finally getting her spayed, we went through several weeks of bunny dating and bonding of her with her little buddy Kanga. 

On Valentine's Day, 2008, they spent their first night together! :inlove: What a day to spend their first night together. The rest is history as they fell in love....and became the best of companions. And, we, my boyfriend and I loved her (and him of course) SO much. I gave her everything she would ever want and need, including love. I have such fond memories of her already. Like, when I'd go in the room to give them treats and say, 'oh boy', she would come running over. There are very many loving fond memories of her. 

I'll never forget her or the way she has touched my heart.....in a way that no other pet in my family has.....she found the right house to go to, that is for sure. And, I'm very glad she found me....my life has been filled with such fun and happiness having her a part of it. 

Rest in peace Ginger....we LOVE You and MISS you! Be free in bunny heaven with all your new bunny friends. 

Renea, Don, and Kanga


----------



## xKuchiki (Feb 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous bun and a touching story to go along with it. 

RIP Ginger, you will be missed! Binky free little one.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2010)

What a wonderful story...and what an absolutelypretty girl she was...

I am just so very sorry for your loss


----------



## pamnock (Feb 3, 2010)

What a beautiful story - so sorry to hear that she is gone.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious girl. RIP Ginger.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 3, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss of Ginger, she was a gorgeous little bunny. We recently lost our Bonny--she came to us in a similar way. I took a rescue to the vet for a checkup, and when I came back home the neighbors sprinklers were on and Bonny was in the middle of our front yard. I thought one of our other rabbits had gotten out but realized quickly that she had a little different marking. I got out of the car and said "come here bunny" and she came right to me and let me pick her up, so it was off to the vet again. Like Ginger, she was a very happy and playful little girl, but very jealous--she would go after Nancy's legs if I was in the room as she thought I was her's. I am very happy that you guys gave Ginger a great forever home and for sharing her story with us. They steal our hearts and leave a hole when they are gone. Rest in peace little girl and binky free at the bridge with our Bonny.


----------



## DeepSeaGoddess (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everybody....still missing her something awful but, helps to know you guys are here! 

BTW, so I guess I'm not as fluent in my bunny language. I hope you don't mind if I ask, what exactly does 'binky free' really mean?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 3, 2010)

a binky to me is when they jump and kick or twist in the air expressing their joy and happiness.


----------



## DeepSeaGoddess (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah, yep, I am VERY familiar with that!!!  It is adorable! 

Binky free Ginger!


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Feb 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.
I just lost my sweet bun Bolt so i know how you feel.


----------



## yngmea (Feb 4, 2010)

beautiful story. glad you found her and glad she was loved.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful bunny and had a wonderful life, where she finally knew love.

That was a very touching story too, good bye Ginger, binky free.


----------



## Maureen Las (Feb 5, 2010)

:bigtears:RIP Ginger !

What a beautiful girl. 

I am so sorry :tears2:that you lost her ...

:hug:

Maureen


----------

